# Illustrator - Schrift senkrecht zum Pfad ausrichten



## pReya (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne in Illustrator eine mehrzeilige Schrift entlang eines Pfades anordnen, aber die Schrift soll im Lot zum Pfad stehen, und nicht an ihm entlanglaufen. Ich hoffe ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt. Wenn nicht, hab ich noch eine Grafik angehängt. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...

Grüße,
Moritz


----------



## smileyml (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

nicht das du denkst hier wird nicht geholfen. Doch ich glaube fast, das du maximal einzelne Buchstaben mit dem "Vertikal-Pfadtext-Werkzeug" senkrecht zum jeweiligen Pfadabschnitt ausrichten kannst.
Mehr scheint mir nur händisch möglich zu sein.

Allerdings musste ich feststellen, das dein Bild und Text in meinen Augen nicht ganz zusammen passt?!

Grüße Marco


----------



## Another (12. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe, aber das würde ich, wie in ID, einfach via Textfeld lösen.
Sprich, einfach einen geschlossenen Pfad (oder ein angepasstes Textfeld) als Textfeld nutzen und mittels Flächentext-Werkzeug hineinschreiben.

Zugegeben, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern es "genau so" wie auf deinem Bild jemals gebraucht/angefertigt zu haben, drum fällt mir gerade auch keine andere Lösung ein.

mfg, Another


----------



## cdpanic (26. Mai 2010)

Hello!

Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob du es so meinst aber wenn ja ist es ganz einfach:

1. Textfeld erstellen
2. Content einfügen
3. Die Ankerpunkte des Textfeldes in die gewünschte Form bringen

FERTIG 


Wenn du jedoch Textfelder an Einzelne Positionen am Pfad ausrichten willst würd ich sagen das du das einfach händisch machen musst!

lg
stef


----------

